# Anyone Fish City Creek?



## tap

Last night I decided that City Creek was way too close a stream for me not to at least look it over. 

So, I climbed up B Street, wound my way around Bonneville Drive, and parked at the end of the loop below the gate. It was an odd day....so no cars are allowed up there. I walked up past the gate, and after dodging a few tandem bicyclists, immediately started seeing really good pockets that should hold fish. I tossed a few san juan worms in and after feeding a few to the submerged branches of the rushing creek, I think I have even had a near take. This was just a quick exploratory trip to see if the creek is worth putting some time into. 

I have read that there are browns up there but didn't actually see any fish.


Has anyone caught fish in City Creek lately?


----------



## firemanbubba

I haven't ever fished it before, and have wondered the same thing. I do now you can get a permit to take a car back in there. A friend got a permit from the city to drive up to pull an elk out that he had shot. I have drove up it a couple of miles responding to calls with SLCFD. I don't know how far up you went but it does open up into some nice open areas were you could get a back cast in. Was the river raging up there? I may try going up after shift one morning. I will also ask my buddy what he knows about it. He does a lot of hunting up in there and has been at station 4 for 10+ years that covers the area.


----------



## dartangion

There used to be fish up there, I haven't fished it for a few years though. One thing i know for sure is you want to get up as far as you can, you won't find any fish lower by the road.


----------



## tap

Thanks for the tip about getting up higher. Yeah, the stream was pumping pretty hard yesterday. Let me know what your buddy says.


----------



## drJake

If you go a few miles up the road there's a water treatment plant with a dam. The pool of water in front of the dam always holds alot of small fish. I think they're cutts and bows. They didn't look like browns. You probably need permission to fish it from the plant operators. I think you would be alright if you told them you were fishing with artificials.


----------



## tktmsa

I used to fish it 3-4 days a week as a kid, below the water plant we could find mostly browns (even down into memory grove area)

Above the water plant was stocked with hatchery rainbow but also had a good population of cutts. Our best cutts went 17". That was a long time ago, I'd love to hear if anyone is still fishing above the water plant


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I've fished above there several times, but not for a few years. There is a fair population of cutts, as mentioned previously. It can be fairly difficult to fish, as there are few spots where the brush doesn't interfere, making technique options limited. The lower river gets hammered.


----------



## doody

City Creek has some beautiful cutts in it. If you're looking for a quick fix, fish the "pond" right next to Bonnevile Drive. I've caught some pretty 8-10 inchers in there where the stream comes in. If you want to walk up further past the turn-around, be sure to take a short rod, some big flies, and your best combat fishing techniques. There are some nice pockets and holes all the way up to the powerplant but those fish usually only give you one chance.


----------



## tap

That's some good info about the pond! I will try that out for sure. What flies do you usually use on the pond where the stream comes in? Also, past the gate, when you say "big flies" do you mean big terrestrials or big subsurface things, or ?


----------



## utahtu

The upper reaches of City Creek holds pure strain Bonneville's. Kind of like the upper reaches of Red Butte.

One thing - watch out for the buzzworms.


----------



## tap

"Buzzworms" as in rattlesnakes, right? So it is just like Red Butte. 

Speaking of Red Butte, I know you can't fish the reservoir, but can you fish the creek?


----------



## FishMogul

tap said:


> "Buzzworms" as in rattlesnakes, right? So it is just like Red Butte.
> 
> Speaking of Red Butte, I know you can't fish the reservoir, but *can you fish the creek*?


NO


----------



## tap

^ Ok, that's what I thought. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on anything.


----------



## troutscout

I fish there pretty regularly. It's what you'd expect from a tiny stream close to a populated area. I fish many places like this that people over look. People look at me like I'm crazy and I'm secretly pleased. PM me and we can talk more. Places like this don't need/can't take the pressure.

^^ike


----------



## firemanbubba

I decided to to give city creek a try saturday morning after work. Note to self don't hike in duty boots and uniform  I didn't catch anything over 6 inches. The total for me was 5, 4 browns, and 1 cutty. [attachment=1:2agpwwnl]Photo_062709_001.jpg[/attachment:2agpwwnl] Troutscout correct me if I am wrong, but the sign I seen was no wading, swimming or anything due to being a watershed area. I did manage to catch one below Bonneville drive in the pond on a small bh hares ear. Just past mile 3 I did see a sign that said no fishing, I don't know if its just for that one spot or if it was from there up. [attachment=0:2agpwwnl]Photo_062709_004.jpg[/attachment:2agpwwnl]At about mile 3 1/2 is the plant. I tried getting up above the plant but my feet were killing me. Not good to hike in steel toe station boots. I had several people ask if there was any fish and I just told them I don't know I haven't caught any yet. It was a beautiful day to be out. I did see a nice hole just above the plant that I wanted to try but it was clearly posted no fishing. Hope this helps everyone.


----------



## tap

Nice pics! Also, thanks for not telling the hikers about the fish. 

TTT for clarification as to fishing above the plant. I believe it is okay, does anyone have any more specific info/experience on this?


----------



## firemanbubba

I was worried it was going to be taboo to post the pics that I did on this experience. If I should post something that is taboo or a secret let me know. I am still fairly new to this forum, and enjoy it very much. I tried to talk to someone at the plant about fishing above the sign I posted or above the plant, but couldn't get past the barbwire fence lol.


----------



## tap

I don't think there is any reason not to post pics of fish in city creek. It's not exactly a hidden alpine microcreek running through a secret meadow at 11,000 feet.

The city's website seems to imply that fishing is okay anywhere except right at the water treatment plant area:

http://www.ci.slc.ut.us/Utilities/ud_ci ... m#anchor12


----------



## tuffluckdriller

buzzworms?


----------



## lhp9

*Brown Trout in City Creek.*

I fish there all the time, and catch fish everytime. Lots of browns, and the occasional cutthroat. I fish with lures and flies. The best thing to use is a wooly bugger.


----------

